# [Sammelthread] GRID 2019



## ak1504 (21. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erscheinungsdatum:* 11. Okt. 2019

*Entwickler:* Codemasters

*Website:* GRID - Codemasters - Racing Ahead

*Pressemitteilung:* https://presse.kochmedia.com/de/GRID-rast-zuruck-auf-die-Rennpiste






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xegucm3wcOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z1w606sqyvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgN93mrbQj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (23. Mai 2019)

Nur 12 Locations und wenn ich mir die ersten Gameplay-Videos anschaue, wieder auch nur frech alten Content recycled. Auch wenn so manche Rennstrecke aus den alten Grid-Teilen als Klassiker durchgeht, aber sowas sollte mehr oder weniger "Bonus" zum neuen Content sein. Insgesamt wirkt es auf dem ersten Blick nur wie eine Remaster. Scheinbar sieht Codemasters hier die Chance mit einer bekannten Marke schnelles Geld zu machen.

Aber was reg ich mich auf. Ohne VR ist's für mich eh nicht interessant. Und Codemasters wird wohl auch wieder an akzeptabler Lenkradunterstützung+FFB scheitern. Dass Grid keine Simulation ist und auch niemals war, ist mir durchaus bewußt. Dennoch fahr ich halt Autos gern mit Lenkrad statt mit Gamepad. Ein nachvollziehbares Fahrgefühl mit Lenkrad sollte man auch für ein Rennspiel mit Arcade-Einschlag erwarten können. Schließlich fährt man auch reale Fahrzeuge oder Rennboliden und kein futuristischen Hovercrafts.


----------



## Galford (23. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht ganz interessant:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GW6fxjHv20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Mai 2019)

Interessant daran ist das der Kurs verdammt viele neue Gebäude bekommen hat seit damals. Jetzt würde noch ein Vergleich mit Autosport ehlen dann würde man wissen obs copy/paste ist oder nicht.

Alles in allem scheint das eine ganz "günstige" Neuauflage zu werden wo die Hälfte an Content fehlt lol


----------



## ak1504 (25. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vUFAGs_abA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (25. Mai 2019)

Galford schrieb:


> Vielleicht ganz interessant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist denn 11 Jahre nach dem ersten Grid kein Fortschritt möglich?
Ich kann jetzt nur die Grafik bewerten, doch die finde ich im ersten Teil schöner.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Mai 2019)

Was ist denn an Matschtexturen, Gelbstich und 3 Tonnen Bloom schön im jahre 2019 ?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (25. Mai 2019)

Bei Grid 1 hab ich diesen Gelbstich und denn ekelhaft übertriebenen bloom/glow/blur sofort in der config deaktiviert.
Das war damals schon schlimm


----------



## onlygaming (26. Mai 2019)

Sieht für mich auch nach Grid 1 + Modern Cars DLC aus, schade.......


----------



## V3CT0R (28. Mai 2019)

Das Recyclen schein ja ganz guten Absatz zu bringen. Wann endlich kommt wiedermal ein Spiel, dass mal auf neuen Ideen basiert?!


----------



## Ion (28. Mai 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Matschtexturen, Gelbstich und 3 Tonnen Bloom schön im jahre 2019 ?


Dass die Texturen nicht so eine hohe Auflösung haben, ist doch zu erwarten. Doch der Gelbstich lässt sich per ReShade aushebeln und den Bloom kann man sicher abschalten.
Ich finde das Gesamtbild aus dem ersten Grid einfach stimmiger.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2019)

*How Codemasters' New Grid Is Going Back to Its Roots*

How Codemasters' New Grid Is Going Back to Its Roots - IGN


----------



## ak1504 (15. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RoQwu6C9vIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juni 2019)

*GRID – First Confirmed Cars, More Feature News and E3 Round-Up*

GRID – First Confirmed Cars, More Feature News and E3 Round-Up | Codemasters Blog


*Brand new circuit coming to GRID: Havana*

Codies Racing Line – June 27, 2019 | Codemasters Blog






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2019)

Release verschoben auf 11. Oktober+Neuer Gameplay Trailer


GRID – First Gameplay Trailer and #LikeNoOther | Codemasters Blog






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54-NaPAqf_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZ107N6u_e8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CuE77m0jHb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juli 2019)

Aus einem Dev Interview geht hervor das Strecken die nach Release ins Game kommen sollen kostenlos sein werden und man auch MP Matches joinen kann ohne den Content zu besitzen indem man den mit Credits mietet.

GRID Director: “I Hate Microtransactions”

"those who don’t want to purchase the game’s DLC but don’t want to get locked out of multiplayer as a result can “rent” said DLC- with money earned through the game itself.

“No, I hate microtransactions,” said Smith, when asked if there’s going to be any microtransactions in the upcoming racer. “Here’s one thing I can say, we’re also not going to be charging for tracks. Any new track that comes out everyone gets. The great reason why you want to buy the DLC: There’s new cars and new careers. New career has new rewards, new unlocks. So there’s a lot of cool stuff to get and play. But if you and me are playing, and we’re friends, and you don’t have the DLC, you can go into any new race modes, and any new classes.”

“If you don’t have the car you have to rent one,” he continued. “The renting essentially reduces the money you get from the race. You always get more money in the race than the cost of rent. So you’ll never be negative. So what that allows you to do is still play. You won’t have a chance to change the livery. If you want to have a choice of all the cars, and liveries, and rewards, and do the new career for that race mode, you need the DLC."


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2019)

*GRID – Career Mode Deep Dive*

GRID – Career Mode Deep Dive | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juli 2019)

*GRID – More Confirmed Cars and FAQs Answered*

GRID – More Confirmed Cars and FAQs Answered | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdCjA6wdE_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2019)

Gamescom Interview+Gameplay

YouTube


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2019)

*GRID – Over 40 New Cars Revealed*

GRID – Over 40 New Cars Revealed | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2019)

*GRID – Multiplayer Modes Deep Dive*

GRID – Multiplayer Modes Deep Dive | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (13. September 2019)

GRID 2019 Career Mode Gameplay





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCuLjZ1-WEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KcUjGL-l2J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (18. September 2019)

Neuer Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A0heNr-pve0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2019)

3h fast nur Cockpit (Dashcam) Gameplay...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8K6dKvDitc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2019)

*Is The New GRID Game Any Good With A Wheel ?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wqJFJ6udVyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2019)

*GRID Wheel Support – All the Details You Need*

GRID Wheel Support – All the Details You Need | Codemasters Blog


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (5. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, war ich eine Zeit lang wirklich skeptisch ob das was wird. Mittlerweile bin ich bei "STFU and take my money". Ich hatte mit dem ersten GRID so viele schöne Rennen und hoffe einfach das man an dieses Spiel anknüpfen kann. Besonders die Sounds der Autos finde ich cool (nicht zwingend realistisch, aber eben cool).


----------



## ak1504 (6. Oktober 2019)

*GRID – Everything You Need to Know*

GRID – Everything You Need to Know | Codemasters Blog


----------



## meckswell (10. Oktober 2019)

Mein Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI Time Attack bremst net richtig, hab ich das Gefühl. Fühlt sich an wie Fading. Muss man Balance verstellen, wenn ja, wohin? Oder liegt es am ABS? Oder anderes Auto versuchen?


----------



## ak1504 (18. Oktober 2019)

*Race Driver GRID vs. GRID Autosport vs. GRID 2019 Comparison | San Francisco - Plymouth Cuda AAR*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74xW8Wnt7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## meckswell (20. Oktober 2019)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]Kommt ihr auch öfters nicht in den MP? Und "abbrechen" geht dann auch nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Oktober 2019)

Noch gar nicht gezockt bisher ^^


----------



## ak1504 (21. Oktober 2019)

*Hotfix 1 - 21/10/2019*

GRID - Patch Notes - Technical Assistance - Codemasters Community


This patch consists of visual improvements and some fixes, including:

Multiplayer


Multiplayer: Resolved issue of players starting races early, or not at the same time
Multiplayer: Resolved issue of player losing control in Quick Match – Time Attack events
Visuals


Fix for HDR rendering, causing grading to work incorrectly
General


Resolved issues that were causing game crashes, including from the live results screen


----------



## ak1504 (29. Oktober 2019)

Patch 1.1

GRID – Patch Notes | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2019)

Neuer Game Mode aber exclusiv für Google Stadia... LOL

_"a whole new mode for GRID Stadia which has 40 cars on track at the same time, something that just isn’t possible with other hardware"_

GRID Has a 40-Car Mode on Google Stadia That's 'Just Not Possible with Other Hardware'


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2019)

Naja immerhin aber erst nächstes Jahr: Quick Note on Career Race Lengths - General Discussion - Codemasters Community


----------



## ak1504 (29. November 2019)

*GRID Season 1 Coming December 4 – Hot Hatch Showdown*

GRID Season 1 Coming December 4 – Hot Hatch Showdown | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2019)

*Update 1.2 for GRID* *- 04/12/2019*

GRID - Patch Notes - Technical Assistance - Codemasters Community


----------



## ak1504 (9. Dezember 2019)

*Public Lobbies Coming to GRID, Plus More Upcoming Changes*

Public Lobbies Coming to GRID, Plus More Upcoming Changes | Codemasters Blog


----------



## meckswell (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab mal einen Benchmarkthread gemacht. Falls ihr Lust habt, schaut vorbei und macht mit.

Grid 2019 Benchmarkthread


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2020)

Custom Public Lobbies


Public lobbies coming January 13 - 'Session Search' walkthrough - General Discussion - Codemasters Community

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (22. Januar 2020)

Karriere Rennlänge ab Season 2 einstellbar.

Adjustable race length in Career - coming in Season 2 - Technical Assistance - Codemasters Community


----------



## ak1504 (23. Januar 2020)

Paris mal im Vergleich


*GRID 2 - GRID Autosport - GRID 2019 Comparison | Paris Arc De Triomphe - Nissan GT-R R32*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PjNQj-cujgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Bin gespannt welche Location in Season 2 dazu kommt. Schätzungsweise wieder eine alte bekannte ^^


----------



## ak1504 (31. Januar 2020)

*GRID Season 2 Coming February 12 – Track Day Supercars*

GRID Season 2 Coming February 12 – Track Day Supercars | Codemasters Blog


Track Day Supercars pack
Two bonus cars for all players 
Red Bull Ring, playable for everyone
Career expansion


----------



## ak1504 (12. Februar 2020)

*Season 2 Update - 12/02/2020*

This update consists of visual improvements and fixes, including:


Season 2 content added (Track Day Supercars pack, 33 Career events)
Additional content for all players added (two bonus cars, Red Bull Ring circuit
Addition of winning liveries from the FA Racing Logitech G contest
All players can now multiply the length of Career races in the Options menu
Resolved instances of force feedback disappearing during races
Fixed issue of players being unable to change their race number in Profile
Players can now correctly choose and change liveries during Multiplayer events
Removed corner cutting issues on multiple circuits
Adjustments and balances made to Hard difficulty on multiplayer
Further stability improvement for both single-player and multiplayer modes
Camera fixes for Paris routes
Further Multiplayer optimisations, including aspects around entering live lobbies and messaging around host lobby changes
 

PLEASE NOTE: For PC players, once you download this update, the game will start full-screen at 1080p with default graphics settings,so users will have to reconfigure their graphics settings if custom settings were used before the update.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Februar 2020)

*GRID: Car Tuning in Multiplayer and More Community-Requested Additions*

GRID: Car Tuning in Multiplayer and More Community-Requested Additions | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (25. Februar 2020)

*Community Update - Patch Notes (25/02/2020)*

As discussed last week, we have been working hard on some community-requested features in GRID. As always, thank you for your feedback and ongoing support. We hope you enjoy these changes - after all, you asked for them!

*Bugs*


Fix for Hot lap joining issue grid placement.
Rain on the window screen is working correctly again with all vehicles.
*Features*


Added the ability to tune vehicle in the pause menu in Skirmish (Once in Skirmish mode: Pause > Vehicle Tuning > Tune to what you like > Apply)
Added the ability to remove scratches and dirt when changing liveries or changing vehicles
Once you have driven with a vehicle it will have built up scratches and dirt, changing your livery will automatically clean your vehicle, entering into the garage and finding the vehicle you were using will give you the option ‘Clean and Respray’ in the tooltips at the bottom of the screen, press the right trigger button and this will clean your vehicle. This can also be done in the vehicle select menu screen as well. _Note – The vehicle can only be cleaned if you own it_


Added a stats screen (To access the stats screen: Main Menu > Player Profile > Edit Profile > Statistics)
This will give you stats for the following:

- Distance Driven
- Career Events Completed
- Total Drafting Time
- Cars Overtaken
- Distance on Racing Line
- Good Corners Taken
- Total Gear Shifts
- Total Air Time
- Distance Driven on Two Wheels
- Total Drift Distance

Update is now available across Xbox One, PS4, and PC. For Stadia, these changes will be included with the release of Season 2.


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2020)

*GRID Season 3 - Full Patch Notes*

*GRID Ultimate Edition/Season 3 Players*


Four Hypercars - Welcome the Ferrari FXX-K Evo, Koenigsegg Jesko, Koenigsegg Agera RS, and the Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Super Sport.
33 Career events - Two new threads (Invitational Favourites and Track Day) as well as a new Ravenwest Showdown
Nine new achievements/objectives - New objectives (tied to new achievements) can be found here: Player Profile > Objectives > All > Seasons
14 liveries
Six livery patterns
Five player cards
Five player banners

*All GRID players*


Two bonus cars - Available to all GRID players, the Honda NSX-GT and NISSAN GT-R Racing Car (GT500 Spec)
Loan Car - The Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Super Sport is available as a loan car for all GRID players in Multiplayer
Suzuka Circuit - Fly to Japan with this new circuit featuring three layouts and three reverse layouts - playable in all nine weather/time of day conditions

*Quality Changes*


Multiplayer/Freeplay currency rewards increase - Payouts for Freeplay, Private Lobbies, Public Lobbies, and Quickmatch have been substantially increased.
Various AI tweaks have been made on both cars and tracks. Players should notice that simulated AI times are more realistic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pzbc8KnEVSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

